# Project: Sonic Screwdriver



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

No I'm not making a sonic screw driver pc case  but I was actually thinking of modding a sonic screwdriver to turn on my PC. So I was thinking seeing though my motherboard is able to turn on the pc via Infa-red So I was thinking I you get one of these Think Geek Link you could get a Infa-red Eye device and a spare infa-red LED stick the infa-red led in with the regular led then put the infa-red eye behind the grill in my antec 300 Viola *sonic screw driver sounds* *Brrrp, Woooooo (pc turning on)* Thank you so this is currently a "mod-log" I'm just looking for an infa-red Eye right now. and It has to plug in directly to the motherboard. And be in aus, So if you guys can help with that It'll be nice. Thanks!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... It seems a great idea - the only problem I can foresee is that I.R. light is the invisible side of red, but The Doc's Sonic Screwdriver glows blue when in use.... :wink:


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Just put an infa-red LED in the sonic screw driver, those things Are pretty big you could put 2 next to each other.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

thing I dont understand, do they just need any IR signal or does it have to be a specific sequence? 

MCE computers have the remote with IR that can turn them on. But the computer has to receive the IR code matching "turn on"


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't have one on this computer but the one behind me does, I don't think I would be hailed for stealing it, And I plan to just use a regular IrDA Device. the motherboard just runs on IrDA Detected. Not much IR In my house So I'm safe with that.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You still need to find out what signal the mobo will want. IRDA is just the IR sanctioning body, like IEEE does most I/O ports (ie IEEE 1394).


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

I think it uses the same as what the media remote does, I'll look into it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

can only experiment...


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Precisely!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I've always thought it interesting idea to onnect an IR detector to a transitor, and have the transistor switch and LED on or off.

as i understand it, IR detector LED's open/close power flow depending on whether they're on (IR received) or off (IR not received). So use a IR LED to switch a std LEd on/off. But i think there's issues with volts or something that would require a transistor..not sure.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll figure it out, I've worked out for screw driver i need a certain transistor (unless It already has one then i'm good)


----------



## prettygeek (Feb 20, 2009)

groudon.... my boyfriend LOVES the Doctor and he LOVES his Mac. It would be his dream come true if a sonic screwdriver could replace the current remote that he uses for his comp. If you figure this out, I will buy it from you! His birthday isn't until July so I have some time... PLEASE HELP!


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehe, The idea isn't that good, But It's coming along, Just goto figure out how to well make the remote a little smaller  Coming along though. And I'll just give you the instructions to build it. :biggrin:


----------

